# Vulcain Kilimandjaro - First Arrival Of 2014



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello All,

I fished this old Vulcain out of the Bay on a whim. Something about it attracted me, I can't really put my finger on what.



Vulcain_K01small by wotsch2, on Flickr

It's not mint, the glass is a little scratched, but it seems to be in pretty good condition for a seventies watch. The dial and hands look to be in very good condition. The case is stainless steel with brushed and polished surfaces and, which is hard to see in my quick phone pics, has gold colouring on the brushed surfaces above and below the dial.



Vulcain_K02small by wotsch2, on Flickr

The case is a classic seventies shape and the TV-shaped glass protrudes quite a way.



Vulcain_K03small by wotsch2, on Flickr

The case is interesting, with an inner and outer case. The inner case contains the movement, dial and glass (I think) while the outer case is the surround. I haven't worked out how to separate them yet. I am guessing that this allowed the manufacturer to produce a standard 'core' module and exchange the front part to vary the shape and design of the product. If anyone has any information on this I'd be very pleased to hear it.



Vulcain_K04small by wotsch2, on Flickr

I opened it up and the movement is an ETA 2789-1, clearly marked under the balance wheel. According to Ranfft (here), this is a 25 jewel movement, running at 21600bph and with a 45 hour power reserve. The rotor on this one is marked with "17 jewels" and I've come across a number of other watches online from Rado with the same 17 jewel movement, so I suppose Ranfft hasn't got complete information in this case. It seems that this movement was used by a number of brands in the seventies - Rado, Candino, Cyma to name a few I found and it also seems that Enicar's AR2167 movement is based on (or just a relabled version of) the 2987-1.



Vulcain_K05small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vulcain_K06small by wotsch2, on Flickr

Vulcain is currently a brand in the 'not cheap' category with a few lovely retro-oriented designs (I especially like this one here) and seems to be most famous for its Cricket alarm movement. From various sources (e.g. here, here and on the homepage here), I've learned that the company dates back to 1858 and is a well-respected, seemingly lesser-known manufacture.

The watch measures 37-38mm across, without the crown, so it might by a little on the small-side for me (in which case the missus is in a for a nice surprise). The first thing I'm planning to do is polish the scratches out of the crystal to let the dial shine through and find a suitable strap to see what it looks like on the wrist.

If anyone has more information on Vulcain in general or this watch in particular, the please post. I'd appreciate any info.

Cheers!

-wotsch


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

wotsch said:


> I opened it up and the movement is an ETA 2789-1, clearly marked under the balance wheel. According to Ranfft (here), this is a 25 jewel movement, running at 21600bph and with a 45 hour power reserve. The rotor on this one is marked with "17 jewels" and I've come across a number of other watches online from Rado with the same 17 jewel movement, so I suppose Ranfft hasn't got complete information in this case. It seems that this movement was used by a number of brands in the seventies - Rado, Candino, Cyma to name a few I found and it also seems that Enicar's AR2167 movement is based on (or just a relabled version of) the 2987-1.


Earlier ETA movements had less jewel count than their later counterparts. The ETA 2824, for example, have had 17 and 25 jewel variants. Your 2789-1 is likely one of the earlier models.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like Vulcain watches, trouble is they are all a bit small for me! I would love to find a 40mm diameter cricket! Your's is a really nice find :yes:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

I managed to separate the inner and outer cases:



Vulcain_K07small by wotsch2, on Flickr

The inner case is held in the outer case by means of a simple bent metal retainer which clips into grooves on three sides of the inner case and two slots in the outer:



Vulcain_K08small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vulcain_K09small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vulcain_K10small by wotsch2, on Flickr

I've never seen that before in a watch.

(continues...)


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

(continued...)

After some polywatch and elbow grease, the crystal has cleaned up very nicely and, as I thought, the dial and hands underneath are immaculate.



Vulcain_K11small by wotsch2, on Flickr

I've put the watch on a simple 20mm black leather strap, which doesn't distract attention from the dial and case design.



Vulcain_K12small by wotsch2, on Flickr

Even if on the small side for today's tastes, the watch wears well. The shape gives it a nice presence, but it slips neatly under a sleeve.



Vulcain_K13small by wotsch2, on Flickr

The dear other half isn't getting it after all and she hates the gold/steel combination anyway. I doubt I'll wear it particularly often, but I'm very pleased with the way it's turned out.

-wotsch


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep, very good :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Enjoyed reading that and it looks like you done a first class job. :yes:


----------



## Watchdude49 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the nice write up. This is a classy looking watch. Good choice of strap also, keeps the focus on the lovely dial.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for your good write-up and clear piccies. Well done, another beauty rescued from obscurity.

Mike


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Cracking clean up job and a lovely retro piece it is too....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent rescue, I love reading stories like this, well done mate :thumbup:


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

enjoyed this thread,buy some more!


----------



## maclerche (Jan 30, 2016)

Great watch sir !!

I have a similar one. S7724B can be found under the brand Vulcain Phenix and Revue. They are from the 70s and is made from MSR which was a fusion of the Revue, Buser, Phenix and Vulcain.
Here is a picture of my Phenix Kilimandjaro ref. S7724B in NOS condition!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

^^^^^ That is really lovely!


----------



## maclerche (Jan 30, 2016)

wotsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If anyone has more information on Vulcain in general or this watch in particular, the please post. I'd appreciate any info.
> 
> ...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

there are several watches with that double case design. some are just held together by a press fit of the crystal.


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

I really like that, cracking job and good find. I see the case is gold on the inside, I'm wondering if the entire case was originally gold plated and someone has removed the plating from the smooth sides, where perhaps it was worn away?


----------

